# EGD with PEG removal



## anknight77 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a dr coding EGD with PEG removal as 43247-EGD with foreign body removal.  This is being done with a POS of outpatient hospital.  Is this correct?

Thanks in advance for your help!
Amy


----------



## tpontillo (Jan 26, 2012)

If it is just to remove the peg tube then it should be just an E/M code.  If it broke off and he had to do the egd to remove the broken piece then you can bill the 43247.

Below is a link explaining this:

http://www.supercoder.com/articles/articles-alerts/gac/reader-question-code-peg-removal-by-method/


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Jan 27, 2012)

I believe tpontillo is talking about the removal of the PEG without an EGD.  That is when one would use the E & M code only.  

EGD with foreign body removal sounds reasonable to me.  Any other thoughts anyone?


----------



## bridgettemartin (Jan 30, 2012)

It is my understanding that if the Dr. performs an EGD, then does a manual PEG removal, you can only charge for the EGD - 43235.  If no EGD was performed, and just a manual PEG removal, you could look at E&M codes.

Bridgette Martin, LPN, CPC, CGIC


----------

